# NAD x 2



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Now for the folks that read my posts-both of you, you'll know I always whine about building amps but never for me. Well I decided it was due and after a long time wanting, I finally moved something from the back burner, put in in the oven and voila, two beautiful babies. These aren't guitar amps however, they're for hi fi. I started acquiring tubes almost 10 years ago with something like these in mind and finally settled on a pair of Brook 12A mono blocks, iconic amplifiers that Paul Klipsch used when he built the first Klipschorns. Yes, they're pretty old, designed by Lincoln Walsh who was a genius and titan in the field and his 70 year-old vision is still startlingly clear. I made some adjustments as I'd always planned on using 6A5G outputs versus 2A3's in the original and a 5AR4 rectifier instead of the 5U4. I also subbed in a VT-99 for the 6SN7 input tube, a happy accident as I had these on hand from eBay adventures some time ago. The output transformer was custom-wound by Electra-Print and is as large as most 40-50 watt guitar amps, easily handling the approximately 10 watt output here. The Power transformer is also custom-wound by Heyboer, requiring two 6.3 volt windings, one for the outputs, one for the preamp tubes. Sorry if I'm boring you with tech talk. I also needed a split anode choke from Lundahl, off the shelf but it works beautifully. It's just about impossible to find the specs on these unless you have an original amp-hopefully you can find one and then afford it. 
I've always heard about the triode sound being better than pentodes but wasn't quite prepared for what I experienced. It was like listening to all my music for the first time again, hearing things that just weren't there before-amazing! The amps have nuance, detail, warmth, extended and solid bottom end, sweet top and bring voices and instruments to life in front of you, living and breathing emotion. Isn't that what music is all about? Sorry to go on but I'm sure some (both) of you may appreciate it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Who are you and where did your two friends go?

Those look cool, btw.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

OK, I'll that 2nd person!

Those look great - very interesting tube selection. So what's your source and preamp? And, most importantly, what are you driving with those amps? Something as interesting as the amps?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

tl;dr... 

too busy drooling at the pictures. I'd love to hear those with some old Altec Lansing speakers. Maybe put on Supertramp Crime of the Century, MFSL Original Master version.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll be your third follower if you're looking. I know next to nothing about what you're talking about but I know cool when I see it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd love to hear them, they sure look cool. 

Now how about some macintosh clones!! j/k.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dire Straits "Fade To Black" from "On Every Street"was my test disk when shopping for a new stereo system wayyyy back when. A triple D recording that to this day still sounds superb.

Awesome looking amps !!!!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> OK, I'll that 2nd person!
> 
> Those look great - very interesting tube selection. So what's your source and preamp? And, most importantly, what are you driving with those amps? Something as interesting as the amps?


At present I'm driving a set of omnidirectional Duevel Bella Luna's. I liked how they sounded before but now they've been totally transformed. The dealer in QC that sold them to me said they'd sound better with triodes-he wasn't kidding. I've a pair of Cornwalls to try but they're tucked away at the moment. I'd like to hear the Voice of the Theatre boxes I built in the '70's, always loved Ricki Lee Jones and Supertramp cranked through those although the amplification was never tube, shame. Mac C50 preamp. 



Moosehead said:


> I'd love to hear them, they sure look cool.
> 
> Now how about some macintosh clones!! j/k.


Now the Mac's would be a project, especially getting the transformers wound! I suppose the 30's would be the best ones, I've heard the 275 isn't the shit-don't know, never heard them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice stuff!!
Growing up as a kid, I was lucky enough to have a friend who's father was a major hi-fi freak. There was no mother in the house so dad ran wild & crazy with his gear. Most of the basement was a "listening room" with a rack of amps in the middle and 2 sets of corner horns. His output needles usually hovered around 1 watt, never saw them peak over 5 watts........very efficient speakers & incredible sound quality. I miss that room a lot, even though after 40+ year of beating up my hearing I seriously wonder if I could still hear the difference a good tube system makes. But I'd sure like to give it a try


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Great stuff and a good read.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those are pretty wild looking amps...congrats!

but all that work for 12 watts? 

would be interesting to hear the setup, for sure! I have never heard triode stereo amps, I don't think?

ps I have a pair of Cornwalls I use regularly too. Paired with a Fisher 400 they are plenty loud


----------

